# Got my 176 visa!



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants 

I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats dreamaus..all the best...


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.



CONGRATS and All the best, Buddy.

What are your plans now?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

OzWay said:


> CONGRATS and All the best, Buddy.
> 
> What are your plans now?


thanks bud. have to stay at frnds house and look for a job. may be in June sometime will plan to fly to Mel. till then have to apply from here itself.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations, wish you luck


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> thanks bud. have to stay at frnds house and look for a job. may be in June sometime will plan to fly to Mel. till then have to apply from here itself.


Congrats buddy.....awesome, Njoy!!!! 

And do share the info you are talking about.....anything in it for those who already have their visas


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Congrats buddy.....awesome, Njoy!!!!
> 
> And do share the info you are talking about.....anything in it for those who already have their visas


sure I will share. if possible i will write it down and attach. during my journey lot of info are available and spread everywhere. i will try to put them in one place, and there are lot of finer details missing. i will try to mention them as well.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> congratulations, wish you luck


thanks anj1976. you are posts particularly are very helpful. thanks a lot. you can expect few PM from me on moving over there...pls take sometime to reply those...


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Congrats !


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats. I got NSW SS today. So will be looking for additional guidance from you as well for 176 visa application


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mimran said:


> Congrats. I got NSW SS today. So will be looking for additional guidance from you as well for 176 visa application


anytime!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Awesome!! Many congratulations buddy... :clap2:

All the very best for the move.


----------



## gares (Mar 1, 2012)

Many congrats dreamaus. Finally your dreams of australia shall be realized!!!  Best of luck in all future endeavors as well.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Hey congratulations! Enjoy the day... Call everyone close to you... party!!


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


congrats man


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks to all for your wishes.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!! Very happy for you, all the best!!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats buddy.....


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Congratulations dreamaus! Wish you a very happy and successful life in AU.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations !!!!
:clap2::clap2:


dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Hey congratulations! Enjoy the day... Call everyone close to you... party!!


hey buddy, i see that you are flying to aus on 14th may. I booked my tickets for 16th may. Are you going to adelaide? Have you already started your job search? Can i get some tips regarding this?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

OzWay said:


> hey buddy, i see that you are flying to aus on 14th may. I booked my tickets for 16th may. Are you going to adelaide? Have you already started your job search? Can i get some tips regarding this?


Yeah flying to Adelaide on 14th May. 

I have updated my CV on Seek, Careerone, Hays Recruitment, Simply Hired, updated my profile on LinkedIn and got a few recommendations.

I have not yet started full-fledged job applications as it is still a month to go. I applied to one of the jobs and I got a reply I was not selected. 

I am sure it is going to require numerous applications to land a job. More importantly what I have come to know from a few people I know in Adelaide that the recruitment agencies want you in Australia before they represent you.

So I am preparing myself technically right now before flying. Getting a certification in your field should also help.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Yeah flying to Adelaide on 14th May.
> 
> I have updated my CV on Seek, Careerone, Hays Recruitment, Simply Hired, updated my profile on LinkedIn and got a few recommendations.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the best we could do from here. Thanks for those pointers. I will also get prepared in similar fashion.

BTW, what field are you in? Mine is software testing profile aiming for senior analyst/manager positions.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Well done mate....


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Congratulations and wish you all the best on your move to Australia.:clap2:


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Cruzer679 said:


> Congratulations and wish you all the best on your move to Australia.:clap2:


Thanks a lot bud!


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations! All the best with the move! How much time did it after you submitted all documents for the visa grant?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Congratulations! All the best with the move! How much time did it after you submitted all documents for the visa grant?


thanks. All docs are Met on April 2nd and grant on 16th.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Congrats!! And all the best to u! Happy for u.


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Congrats buddy....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi;
Have you found a place to stay in Adelaide or do you have friends/relatives over there? 
Any pointers on how to find a temporary accommodation over there?
Which flight have you chosen ?

thanks 



atsurti said:


> Yeah flying to Adelaide on 14th May.
> 
> I have updated my CV on Seek, Careerone, Hays Recruitment, Simply Hired, updated my profile on LinkedIn and got a few recommendations.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey guys please share your exp of preparing for the move and job search. also since i don't have people in Aus to support when i migrate need some pointers how getting temporary accomodations.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey guys please share your exp of preparing for the move and job search. also since i don't have people in Aus to support when i migrate need some pointers how getting temporary accomodations.


For short term accomodations, try on gumtree site.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

OzWay said:


> For short term accomodations, try on gumtree site.


you mean sharing accomodation on gumtree? a decent 1 BHK house costs around 350-400$ per week and i saw some contract jobs that pay around 600-650$ per week. Aus seems to be damn expensive :O
By the way you guys open to contract jobs??


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> you mean sharing accomodation on gumtree? a decent 1 BHK house costs around 350-400$ per week and i saw some contract jobs that pay around 600-650$ per week. Aus seems to be damn expensive :O
> By the way you guys open to contract jobs??


Well, my bad. I assumed that you wanted temporary accommodation for yourself (and not family) and hence was suggesting shared accommodation. On gumtree, I saw several shared accommodations with weekly rental around $100-150.
My friend has just taken a 2 BHK for 400$ 20 mins drive from Melburne CBD. so, I guess 1 BHK should be around 300$ there. 

And YES, Aus is pretty expensive esp Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> you mean sharing accomodation on gumtree? a decent 1 BHK house costs around 350-400$ per week and i saw some contract jobs that pay around 600-650$ per week. Aus seems to be damn expensive :O
> By the way you guys open to contract jobs??


why not...I am open for contract jobs to start with...infact while u look for a perm one...contract will keep u less tensed as u have some income to support u


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> why not...I am open for contract jobs to start with...infact while u look for a perm one...contract will keep u less tensed as u have some income to support u


Same with me. That way, we may gain some "local experience".


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.



Congratulations dreamaus!! :clap2:


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Congrats dreamaus!! Wish you the best for the path ahead. 

I lodged 176 online two days ago, and I will be uploading attachments today.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> why not...I am open for contract jobs to start with...infact while u look for a perm one...contract will keep u less tensed as u have some income to support u


DreamAus / Ozway: well guys...same with me...infact i see more contract opportunities in my field rather than permanent. do you guys know any good agencies? also now that your visa granted....have you started looking for opportunities and got any interview calls? i saw some thread mentioning that people take skype Aus numbers so that the agencies can call them for interviews cause it seems they prefer to call local nos and not international. do let me know how you proceeding


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> DreamAus / Ozway: well guys...same with me...infact i see more contract opportunities in my field rather than permanent. do you guys know any good agencies? also now that your visa granted....have you started looking for opportunities and got any interview calls? i saw some thread mentioning that people take skype Aus numbers so that the agencies can call them for interviews cause it seems they prefer to call local nos and not international. do let me know how you proceeding


I applied on seek for many jobs and no calls except 1 and that too he didn't get back to me yet. so not sure how it is gonna be sitting here. yes skype number thing might work. need to try out that option


----------



## Chetendra (Mar 6, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Congrats buddy. All the best for you journey.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I applied on seek for many jobs and no calls except 1 and that too he didn't get back to me yet. so not sure how it is gonna be sitting here. yes skype number thing might work. need to try out that option


hey check the skype thing and let me know. I am not sure if it works in UAE though 
also just faced a problem while doing my medicals thru e-health. Unfortunately the secondary applicant (my wife) is not seen attached to my TRN no and hence they cannot file the online form 26 and 160 for her. I have mailed my case officer and also called the adelaide GSM centre today. but no help yet....though expect it within a day or 2. hope it doesn't delay my medical results and hence the visa. any idea what can be done...or else know anyone who faced similar problem?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey check the skype thing and let me know. I am not sure if it works in UAE though
> also just faced a problem while doing my medicals thru e-health. Unfortunately the secondary applicant (my wife) is not seen attached to my TRN no and hence they cannot file the online form 26 and 160 for her. I have mailed my case officer and also called the adelaide GSM centre today. but no help yet....though expect it within a day or 2. hope it doesn't delay my medical results and hence the visa. any idea what can be done...or else know anyone who faced similar problem?


ok fine I will try Skype option and let you know guys. 
Another member 'ujwols' had same issue where some name was not listed in online e-health system. I think he mailed to eHealth support mail and they fixed it. chk that option.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi;
> Have you found a place to stay in Adelaide or do you have friends/relatives over there?
> Any pointers on how to find a temporary accommodation over there?
> Which flight have you chosen ?
> ...


I have chosen Singapore Airlines. Qantas flight to Adelaide takes a total of 29 hours. I have to travel Pune to Mumbai first so I will be travelling a total of 37-38 hours if I book Qantas. Singapore air takes a total of 20 hours so the extra bucks spent seem worth.

I have a distant relative there in Adelaide. I will stay with them for a few days and first find a job and then a house.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> ok fine I will try Skype option and let you know guys.
> Another member 'ujwols' had same issue where some name was not listed in online e-health system. I think he mailed to eHealth support mail and they fixed it. chk that option.


thanks DreamAus...issue sorted today  now only Med results left. Usually how many days the doctors take to upload on ehealth? By the way i will PM you my personal contact and would like to be in touch


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> thanks DreamAus...issue sorted today  now only Med results left. Usually how many days the doctors take to upload on ehealth? By the way i will PM you my personal contact and would like to be in touch


ok cool. If doctor is not overloaded on same day they will do. but jsut call them and ask to upload immediately. there will be no mail to u that they have uploaded so you cannot figure out when they upload unless they tell u that they did already. If no complications it will be finalised on same day else few days. PM is fine


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey check the skype thing and let me know. I am not sure if it works in UAE though
> also just faced a problem while doing my medicals thru e-health. Unfortunately the secondary applicant (my wife) is not seen attached to my TRN no and hence they cannot file the online form 26 and 160 for her. I have mailed my case officer and also called the adelaide GSM centre today. but no help yet....though expect it within a day or 2. hope it doesn't delay my medical results and hence the visa. any idea what can be done...or else know anyone who faced similar problem?


Hi Manjrekar, I have the same issue as well (secondary applicant details not apperaing). How did you manage to resolve this? Thanks for any advise. Cheers


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

subinoz said:


> Hi Manjrekar, I have the same issue as well (secondary applicant details not apperaing). How did you manage to resolve this? Thanks for any advise. Cheers


subinoz,

You can send an email to [email protected] 
I faced the same problem 3 days ago and contacted CO who ultimately forwarded to above email address. They fixed it in 1 day.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

yes the same email address 'health.strategies' one. The clinic itself can contact IT as well....but its better you do it cause the clinic nurses are lazy and would delay. i faced this issue twice...first the secondary applicant not visible and second time when my blood report couldn't be uploaded. It seems either the application is pathetic or the nurses are illiterate. anyways thats my frustration cause it took me 2 weeks to just get medical results. anyways all done now  and Visa granted


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> yes the same email address 'health.strategies' one. The clinic itself can contact IT as well....but its better you do it cause the clinic nurses are lazy and would delay. i faced this issue twice...first the secondary applicant not visible and second time when my blood report couldn't be uploaded. It seems either the application is pathetic or the nurses are illiterate. anyways thats my frustration cause it took me 2 weeks to just get medical results. anyways all done now  and Visa granted


I had a horrible experience for medicals in Hyderabad. There are only 2 panel clinics and the reputed one in central hyderabad (Vijaya diagnostic) has a monopoly. They make you wait for 3 to 4 hours each for two days. My wife and son's details were not showing up and they didn't have a clue on whom to contact. When I insisted, the admin lady asked me to contact High Commission. I am going to create a separate thread with details of all issues I faced so others can be aware.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey sraza.....We had very good experience with the other clinic in hyd....We booked appointment 1 day before.....and not many people were there as we booked it on weekday..and all the tests took just 2 hours....and we finished the tests by 5 in the evening and nextday morning all medicals were in received status and within 1 day changed to finalized.we called vijaya as well before booking appointment and they said its 2 day process and GVD told 3 hour process hence we opted for the otherone. sorry you had to go through horrible expereince



sraza said:


> I had a horrible experience for medicals in Hyderabad. There are only 2 panel clinics and the reputed one in central hyderabad (Vijaya diagnostic) has a monopoly. They make you wait for 3 to 4 hours each for two days. My wife and son's details were not showing up and they didn't have a clue on whom to contact. When I insisted, the admin lady asked me to contact High Commission. I am going to create a separate thread with details of all issues I faced so others can be aware.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> Hey sraza.....We had very good experience with the other clinic in hyd....We booked appointment 1 day before.....and not many people were there as we booked it on weekday..and all the tests took just 2 hours....and we finished the tests by 5 in the evening and nextday morning all medicals were in received status and within 1 day changed to finalized.we called vijaya as well before booking appointment and they said its 2 day process and GVD told 3 hour process hence we opted for the otherone. sorry you had to go through horrible expereince


that was quick man....it took me 2 weeks here in dubai...and name of clinic is Dubai London clinic...don't recommend it to anyone 
By the way your visa timelines are superfast


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks mmanjrekar....now i am struggling to get my pcc...hopefully will get it my Month end...



mmanjrekar said:


> that was quick man....it took me 2 weeks here in dubai...and name of clinic is Dubai London clinic...don't recommend it to anyone
> By the way your visa timelines are superfast


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> yes the same email address 'health.strategies' one. The clinic itself can contact IT as well....but its better you do it cause the clinic nurses are lazy and would delay. i faced this issue twice...first the secondary applicant not visible and second time when my blood report couldn't be uploaded. It seems either the application is pathetic or the nurses are illiterate. anyways thats my frustration cause it took me 2 weeks to just get medical results. anyways all done now  and Visa granted


How coincidental ! The nurses in a large hospital in Bangalore also want the applicant to sort these issues and even after paying a significant amount and I do not see any ownership or urgency. I think we should definitely have a seperate thread on this as Sraza suggests and raise these multiple issues. E health is defintely a technological advancement but then unless minor glitches like these are sorted out, the process is a pain to the applicants rather than an advantage.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> Hey sraza.....We had very good experience with the other clinic in hyd....We booked appointment 1 day before.....and not many people were there as we booked it on weekday..and all the tests took just 2 hours....and we finished the tests by 5 in the evening and nextday morning all medicals were in received status and within 1 day changed to finalized.we called vijaya as well before booking appointment and they said its 2 day process and GVD told 3 hour process hence we opted for the otherone. sorry you had to go through horrible expereince


Ahh..I knew I took a wrong decision. I called up GYD and they seemed good. Yet I wanted to go to Vijaya because of the reputation. The lady at Vijaya wasted 3 days with back and forth just to check and get back if my details are reflecting online. 

eHealth site has provision for feedback. I am going to write honest feedback there.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 (Victoria SS)grant today! what a mail was that one to read! Thanks to all for giving very useful information and help me getting a grant. I have got tons and tons of very useful tips which even DIAC might not give to their applicants
> 
> I will continue to stay active and help others with information I have. Feel free to PM me for any help you need.


Congrats....further reading that "email" gives that feeling which is simply out of this world...........


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> Hey sraza.....We had very good experience with the other clinic in hyd....We booked appointment 1 day before.....and not many people were there as we booked it on weekday..and all the tests took just 2 hours....and we finished the tests by 5 in the evening and nextday morning all medicals were in received status and within 1 day changed to finalized.we called vijaya as well before booking appointment and they said its 2 day process and GVD told 3 hour process hence we opted for the otherone. sorry you had to go through horrible expereince


SandyBR, 

I created a thread with my experience at Vijaya.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ck-medical-test-centres-india.html#post784126


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey sraza can you share the link even for the feedback for ehealth? i will give my feedback too


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

*At last !*

Finally, the email has arrived - received the Visa Grant today ! Wishing all the others waiting patiently, a speedy grant.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats to all u have got the visa..for others u r almost there...
I had a very nice exp while my medical on mumbai & it took couple of hours. The staff was also very courteous.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

subinoz said:


> Finally, the email has arrived - received the Visa Grant today ! Wishing all the others waiting patiently, a speedy grant.


Congratz Subinoz...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Kindly request you guys to update your experience on medicals in detail in this thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1976-feedback-medical-test-centres-india.html


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

guys...i hope all of you would have registered with www.skilledmigrant.gov.au 
is it helpful...i mean any luck for anyone through here?


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> guys...i hope all of you would have registered with www.skilledmigrant.gov.au
> is it helpful...i mean any luck for anyone through here?


Hi mmanjrekar, thanks for sharing this. Waiting to hear of any success from fellow forum members using this website or any other good job related websites. Btw, how is the feedback on the more popular ones like seek etc?
Cheers


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

subinoz said:


> Hi mmanjrekar, thanks for sharing this. Waiting to hear of any success from fellow forum members using this website or any other good job related websites. Btw, how is the feedback on the more popular ones like seek etc?
> Cheers


I think that link is just a formal link DIAC maintains. not sure how much it will helps us. May be it is like Employment Exchange in India were we register and don't know when we will get a call 

About seek I have shared my experience here...enjoy reading it.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eople-recently-moved-people-about-move-8.html


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

ok so u already registered there? i got mail from DIAC last week to get registered.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> ok so u already registered there? i got mail from DIAC last week to get registered.


Yes I registered there. But mail or reply since then.


----------

